# Totally gutted - car's been keyed



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

First chance i've had to get on here for ages, i've been so busy working and it's not good news  

Went to pick my car up last night after two weeks in the garage getting fixed and found ......

........ it's been keyed  right the way along the side and up over the boot, did the boot a second time too just for good measure!! totally gutted, really love that car    

it's not good! it's supposed to be going in to a place the garage use next week to see what they can do with it, but garage already tried to get it out at the front and got nowhere, and it's the least bad bit, the boot's the worst. Trouble is it's on the top of the wing, near the edge of the panel  

Can anyone recommend who i could contact to try and get it looking as good as possible? i'm in fife, near Dunfermline.

Need the whole car done anyway cos when i got it my ex-boyfriend insisted on polishing the bonnet (even tho i told him i didn't want him to  ) and has left loads of swirlies on it! Threw a wobbly at the time and he did his best to sort it but it still looks terrible.

I'm not a happy bunny :wall: it's the first weekend i've had off in months and i was planning on spending time getting the car looking beautiful but now i don't even want to go out so i don't have to see it  sob! and just to add to my joy, went out last nite and drowned my sorrows with loads of tequila and feeling pretty rough today :wall: :wall: :wall: ho hum!!!


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Surely if it was left at the garage, they're responsible for it while it's there! I'd get them to pay for a respray personally.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

what kind of car is it geri?


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

garage are prepared to contribute towards getting it sorted, though it's a small local indie and they haven't room to keep all the cars inside over night, big sign up saying not their responsibility, first time i've used them on recommendation from many who have  

Respray won't work, would cost more than the car's worth and it's a 16 year old bmw E30 that i went all the way down to Wales for cos WAS in such good condition! the paint would never match if i got it resprayed without doing the rest of the car.


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Punto :wave: it's a G reg black E30 bmw and the paint's not in perfect condition, it's done plenty of miles, but there's no rust on it and i love it so am gutted and just want to get it looking as good as it can


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

is the paint clearcoated?
i dunno would there be any hope of filling and wet sanding, wouldnt be perfect but should help?


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Polo :wave: thanks,it's black metallic with laquer (i think  ) i don't know what the solution is, just a newbie at the detailing  just been out and had another look, starts at the very front of the wing goes over the bonnet a bit back onto the wing and along the side. Gets really faint half way along the door until past the back window and then looks like they've grabbed their keys again and the last bit's much worse - two scratches along back wing and up over the boot to about a third of the way along.

Hopefully there'll be a way of sorting the lighter bit so as it doesn't show but not sure about the back?


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

wow sounds bad!!
some little ***********************erds keyed my roof n put some very shallow dents in it! i was pissed bout that but i really feels for ya:thumb:


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks Polo :thumb: am gutted, starting to get upset about it again  can't help thinking it must be someone's had a deliberate go at me cos no other cars were touched and garage says don't usually have bother with that sort of thing. It's got my plate on it too and loads of people have said they've seen it sitting there over the past few weeks. Maybe i'm just being paranoid, i know this sort of thing happens all the time but it's never happened to me before so i'm taking it really personally!
But why would they do it to a 16 year old car and not touch any of the other, better cars beside it?

Didn't think anyone hated me that much  :wall:


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

id say wasnt anything intentinal, just your car was the first they saw, does the garage have CCTV?


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah you're probably right  garage said they had someone in wanting to buy it yesterday, maybe they went out and did it when they were told it wasn't for sale  oh who knows?

probably better i don't know who did it cos i'd be very tempted to something really really nasty to them if i did! :evil:

no garage hasn't got any cameras, and it's in an awkward spot so they've got to sit the cars out in the road, was happy with the work they've done too - least the guy didn't have the heart to give me the bill yet after all that!


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

well if you could get CCTV of it and manage to restrain yourself the police might be interested


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

yeah i suppose, but it's not going to happen  guess i could go and knock on people's doors and ask them if they saw anything but i think that's just clutching at straws really, just going to have to accept it's happened and get on with it


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

see your getting there already, good luck with gettin it fixed any guys on here local maybe able to help?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This really is a bad news weekend for cars around this area isn't it??! Had my car reversed into, impriming a ball hitch dent into my front bumper while my car was outsaide the house, will need repainted to fix properly... 

If there are any regions of the key scratch which do not catch you nail then you'll hopefully be able to polish them out with a cutting polish by machine - gently move your nail across the scratch and if it cathces the nail then it wont polish out easily, it'll need filled, wet sanded back and machined to remove the wet sand marks. This isn't a job for a novice I'm afraid, but you could pracitce on a scrap panel before tackling your pride and joy.

Gutted for you, believe I know exactly how you feel to get your pride and joy damaged by some thoughtless eejit...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Polo_Power said:


> see your getting there already, good luck with gettin it fixed any guys on here local maybe able to help?


Am currently sat in St Andrews, but if its catching the nail I wont be able to do anything. Lighter scratch marks could come out with the PC...


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks guys, helped me get through a pretty s**t day :thumb: sorry to hear about your woes too Dave  great init!!

unfortunately it ALL catches your nail :wall: and the worst bit at the back looks like they've turned key sideways or something cos one of them is twice as wide as the rest!

It's definately not something i can deal with myself (i haven't even got round to gettina a pc yet  ) thanks for your offer too Dave  

Do you know anyone local who might be able to sort this for me???


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Off hand, I'm afraid I cannot think of anyone in particular who could deal with this... I have toyed around myself on scrap panel with the fill and wet sand technique (so I could practice filling in a mighty stone chip I picked up on the M90  ) but am not confident enough yet to use the technique on someone else's pride and joy, I eed a few more months of practice of it!!  

I'm sure someone will know a person/bodyshop that can help...

Any work with a PC, and I can help you out! :lol: :lol:


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

ok, thanks Dave  hopefully someone will know someone (if you know what i mean!) hope you get yours sorted out too.

On a lighter note, whilst out on the tequila last night, someone suggested using this as an excuse to get the whole car resprayed in a whacky colour scheme to put two fingers up to who did it! and at the time, it seemed like a really good idea :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

geri said:


> ok, thanks Dave  hopefully someone will know someone (if you know what i mean!) hope you get yours sorted out too.
> 
> On a lighter note, whilst out on the tequila last night, someone suggested using this as an excuse to get the whole car resprayed in a whacky colour scheme to put two fingers up to who did it! and at the time, it seemed like a really good idea :lol:


Black with dark purple metallic flake??

Actually, I'll have a few drinks when I get home and see what colourn schemes spring to mind! :lol:


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

ha ha sounds like a plan  

no i was thinking more like pink with little white fluffy clouds dotted all over it  or black with white spots :lol: but i guess that's just going to be asking for someone to key it all over again and then i'll be right back where i started


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

geri said:


> ha ha sounds like a plan
> 
> no i was thinking more like pink with little white fluffy clouds dotted all over it  or black with white spots :lol: but i guess that's just going to be asking for someone to key it all over again and then i'll be right back where i started


Not sure I've ever even managed to imagine an E30 in pink with fluffy white clouds!! :lol: What about leaopord skin, like the Sky van that drives around?

It would draw attention to the car I suppose... Still, you could have 10000Volts coursing through it for the next time someone takes a key near it! :devil: (This is not a serious suggestion! :lol: ... nor are the paint ideas either! :lol: )

Sorry, dragging this off topic... Hope that you get it sorted soon - I've just covered up my damage with a wee sticker for the time being until I get round to fixing it, so if you see a silver Astra with a strangely placed sticker driving around, you'll know who it is!  :lol:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Will look for the sticker, where are you in Dundee ??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> Will look for the sticker, where are you in Dundee ??


Blackness area, my street runs between Blackness Avenue and Peddie Street.


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

> What about leaopord skin, like the Sky van that drives around


i had actually thought of that, but decided it's a bit too common :lol:


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Blackness area, my street runs between Blackness Avenue and Peddie Street.


I thought it was round there from previous pictures, I'm up in Birkie !!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> I thought it was round there from previous pictures, I'm up in Birkie !!


My uncle lives out by you - Muirhead, just past Birkie, house with a Helm at the front (he used to design ships I believe).


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

You will have to swing round for a pre detail chat !! :thumb: :buffer: :car:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> You will have to swing round for a pre detail chat !! :thumb: :buffer: :car:


That sounds like a plan! :thumb: :car: Let me know, and I'll pop up sometime, I'm on a long holiday before starting my PhD now so am around all the time!


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Well I'm free on Monday if that sounds good, you will see my corsa roundabout that has just been g3 compounded cause the wife will have the beemer !! :wave:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

TUBS said:


> Well I'm free on Monday if that sounds good, you will see my corsa roundabout that has just been g3 compounded cause the wife will have the beemer !! :wave:


PM'd you. :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

soz to hear that Geri
Make sure the garage pays for it all we will send the troops round


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Soz 2 hear about ur vandalism geri,

happened 2 me wiv brand new mg 2 yrs ago and if i`d caught the cowardly bampot i`d b dubbed up by now,as these tadgers need putting down as prob jus jeleous an on the bru n no intention ov ever gettin a job/car themselves! 

Thank fehuck ive got a garage as theres bin severe car vandalism/hit n run an a shootin on my street this week!! 
y the fehuck did i buy a house here?!!!


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Really sorry to hear the bad news Geri, hope the garage either covers the cost or at least some of it.

I think you should go for the pink with clouds look, if nothing else it'll never get nicked


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks guys :thumb: still totally gutted, thinking of maybe selling now  we'll see what happens 

p.s. shooter, at least you made me laugh this morning


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Garage should pay for this, they must take reasonable care when it is their care. Tell them you want it fixed. Make a claim against their insurance. Happened to me a few years ago, well similar. 

Hate this well "not our fault" attitude ...............well no but you are responsible for the care of my car. Its the same if a loan car gets keyed in your posession, bet you would be paying..............no matter what **** did the damage. Same applies. Start pushing their buttons! 


Fecking double standards!!! :wall: Hope you get it sorted.

Cheers


----------



## geri (Apr 18, 2006)

a belated hello G.S. :wave: i totally agree with you - it is fecking double standards  bloody marvellous isn't it :wall: 

Anyhow been mad busy since i last posted!!! and it's ironic the way things have worked out!!

When i eventually got over feeling sorry for myself  i noticed that an absolutely immaculate example of the same car had come up for sale, and this doesn't happen often with them being 15 years old now! 

To cut a long story short, i fought off all the other prospective buyers and did a 1000 mile round trip to buy the car and bring it home - still can't believe i've got it, it's absolutely STUNNING    

Ironic really cos i would never had looked for another if this whole story hadn't happened and while the other car is great this is a really special example of the car i love  and - best of all - it's brilliant red, my favourite colour    Funny how things work out huh! 

Meantime the other has been in and been machine polished and to be fair the scratches can only really be seen in a couple of places now, so while they're not gone at least they're a lot better  just gotta decide now if i keep it or sell it- i've already got my M3 as well - so three bmw's might be a bit excessive 

Anyhow, a happy ending to a not so happy story :thumb: woo hoo  just gonna have to find someone to help me get the car pc'd now, any suggestions?? it's got a few swirlies, nothing bad, it's gotta be someone who knows what they're doing!?? Wonder if this is something you'd be able to help with Dave KG? 

yours

a MUCH happier Geri :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

aww superb geri well chuffed for ya.


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Hi Geri!! :wave: Thanks.

Looks like it all worked out, good when that happens. :thumb: 

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

geri said:


> Anyhow, a happy ending to a not so happy story :thumb: woo hoo  just gonna have to find someone to help me get the car pc'd now, any suggestions?? it's got a few swirlies, nothing bad, it's gotta be someone who knows what they're doing!?? Wonder if this is something you'd be able to help with Dave KG?


Geri, YHPM.


----------

